# what are the best fish to cycle water instead of



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

i want to know which fish is the best to cycle the water besides feeders because i heard the some of the deseases fro m the feeders could stay in the tank so thats y i want to know. my friend said that you could cycle the tank with ghost shrimp is that true ?? thanks a lot DAN


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

help


----------



## RandyMcD (Jun 20, 2004)

ANY fish will work. Feeders are dirt cheap.

You could also use small doses of unscented ammonia instead of fish. After all, the fish are only there to create ammonia. Google the term "fishless cycle" and you'll get some detailed instructions on this method.

If feeders have diseases, you'll see it quickly (long before the end of the cycle), so you can take care of the problem before you put the "real" fish in the tank. I've never had sick feeders myself.

PS - try a search once in awhile.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

neons


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

convics (sp?)


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

piranhas! J/K :rasp:

the cheapest feeder fish that you can find will do.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Just go to a bait shop and get a dozen minnows They are damn cheap and carry lees chance of disease that feeders. Plus they are like $1.50 a dozen


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

lets try it in the proper forum and see if you get more answers.

Joe


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

you can do it with chunks of meat even fish food


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

mr.PIMP4969 said:


> i want to know which fish is the best to cycle the water besides feeders because i heard the some of the deseases fro m the feeders could stay in the tank so thats y i want to know. my friend said that you could cycle the tank with ghost shrimp is that true ?? thanks a lot DAN


Hey mr.PIMP4969, I cycled a 29 US gallon tank with guppies that were feeders. These are hardy fish! They will handle a temperature of 80 F and worked quite well to cycle a tank. Ultimately the choice will be yours as what kind of fish to use. What it comes down to, choose a fish that closely matches the water parameters that will hold your new pets.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

you wouild need a million ghost shrimp to cycle a tank. i just use feeders


----------



## mike45 (May 31, 2004)

The fish most commonly used for cycling is DANIOS. They are extremely hardy, pretty cheap too. But, I would advise using a fishless cycling method using pure ammonia, your tank will cycle much faster.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Another hardy fish are "barbs". Personally fishless is the way to go. Good luck.


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

check this out should help a bit


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

When I looked for feedback on what dither fish to cycle my 140 with, I ended up with one too many responses and ideas...I took the existing fish I had from a smaller tank and started with all new water in the 140 and it took approx 3 weeks to cycle and further all the fish are still alive...Hope this helps


----------

